
A.I. in Prisoner's Dilemma - StevenWeinberg
https://medium.com/@RemiStudios/artificial-intelligence-poker-and-regret-part-2-ee2e329d6571
======
mtgx
> _In the context of this A.I Prisoner’s Dilemma, If Luke snitches, Dave’s
> best response is to snitch, since 3 years is better than 5. If Luke doesn’t
> snitch, Dave’s best response is to snitch, since 1 year is better than 2._

Another way to look at this is that the AI has no "ethics" or "morals," and
therefore the AI wouldn't care that it's betraying its buddy AI/human. In
other words, the AI would "sell its own mother," if it came out ahead.

I think it's an important perspective to keep in mind as we start integrating
AI more and more into our societies "because it's a more efficient/smarter
way" of doing things. Perhaps higher efficiency won't always be a desired
outcome.

Leaving an AI in charge of nation's healthcare funds comes to mind here. Would
an "advanced AI" start denying people healthcare if they have a "low enough"
chance of survival or because they've reached an age where continuing to pay
for their treatment is not "cost-effective" for the society anymore? Is _that_
a desired outcome?

